# Every time it floods, I get this...



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I know this is a fishing forum, but since most of you are on LL either full or part time, I was trying to tap into the 2Cool brain trust. 

Being located at the back of a cove, this is the situation every time we get a flood. It's actually worse than it looks as the debris mat is about a foot thick in addition to the obvious surface area. It's A LOT of debris. Some of the logs are so big that I had get a tractor to haul it out of the lake last time. The last time it happened it took me about three weeks to clean it all up by myself. I've been trying to think about how I could do some sort of mechanized clean up, but I'm not coming up with much. Maybe a track hoe with a thumb or some type of grapple? Any suggestions? :headknock I know this doesn't rise to the same critical level that some of you have been dealing with (sunken boats, etc), but I am looking for some constructive input.

PS... Mark, I think I found some of your missing dock boards..


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Wow that is really bad man. What a big mess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Ken.Huynh said:


> Wow that is really bad man. What a big mess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


still nothing compared to what you've been dealing with from what I've read. Hope you got it all worked out and glad everyone is safe.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any way to build up with rough cut timbers, are add on upper bulk head, to redirect water? Sorry, does look bad, but there are some inherent, to be anticipated, problems, always, with living directly on the water. Access to front end loader? Shove it all back into the water, where it came from.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Any way to build up with rough cut timbers, are add on upper bulk head, to redirect water? Sorry, does look bad, but there are some inherent, to be anticipated, problems, always, with living directly on the water. Access to front end loader? Shove it all back into the water, where it came from.


 I know stuff like this will happen, I'm just trying to find a logical solution for cleanup when it does without spending three weeks of back breaking work.

Pushing it back into the water is not an option. It's like a boomerang...comes right back


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I would look at building a birm along that creek coming in to keep the water flowing directly into the lake.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Windward side of a lake on the water will always get this. Property values on the protected side are higher than the windward side of the predominate wind for just this reason.

Scoop. Pile. Dry. Burn. Smores. Gotta make it into a good thing. Some of the more interesting driftwood can be used for art or taxidermy.

Anybody have a cove cleaning company with a hoe on a barge that does this kind of thing? May be a business opportunity.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think either way is going to be work... but you can ( and I think you already are) work smart not hard.. that being said, when water recedes 4 wheeler and tow strap tie up pull it to a designated area once the pile is built there add gas and a match, then grab a beer and enjoy your bon fire!

good luck.. I would feel honored to have your problem ( I want water front property)


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

sgrem said:


> Windward side of a lake on the water will always get this. Property values on the protected side are higher than the windward side of the predominate wind for just this reason.
> 
> Scoop. Pile. Dry. Burn. Smores. Gotta make it into a good thing. Some of the more interesting driftwood can be used for art or taxidermy.
> 
> *Anybody have a cove cleaning company with a hoe on a barge that does this kind of thing? May be a business opportunity*.


I've actually thought about that very thing. A grapple on the front of a barge with a dumpster located behind it. Only problem is that the barge would sit idle for a couple years, then busy, busy, busy at times like this.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

SetDaHook said:


> I've actually thought about that very thing. A grapple on the front of a barge with a dumpster located behind it. Only problem is that the barge would sit idle for a couple years, then busy, busy, busy at times like this.


I'll bet it wouldn't sit idle for nearly that long. You'd just have to diversify it a bit. Mount a pile driver for setting dock poles. Use the grapple to clear weeds from overgrown, choked off parts of the lake, etc.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That is terrible and looks like a ton of work. Not want you want to do when down on the water.

What about an easy entrance like a boat ramp than the debris can be pushed and easy access for front end loader to scoop out to burn pile. I dont know whats involved with putting in a concrete beach entrance type of area for earth moving tools to clean that [email protected] up would cost but it will make that job a little easier when the wind is right.

Good luck!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy cow, I'd take these pictures to the Polk county appraisal district. Then bring my boards back


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

*help*

i can't do all the things i need to do here at the house, because of this lousy weather. i'm tired of sitting on my *** in front of tv or computer all day.

if you need some help to clean-up, holler and i'll be there.
john


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

SetDaHook said:


> still nothing compared to what you've been dealing with from what I've read. Hope you got it all worked out and glad everyone is safe.


Thank you SetDaHook. Everything should be ok now. Just salvaging what i can reuse on new rig in future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

As they say Tom....when it rains it pours!
I wish I had a simple fix for you. 
If there is something I can do be sure to call me.

Good Luck


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Not an idea for clean up, but for possible future prevention.

Could you make some type of floating boom/cable that you can stretch across when it starts to flood. This could block the floating debris from getting back there. Then when the flood event starts to subside hook the ends to your boat and tow all the debris off out into the lake down wind of you.

I don't know just an off the cuff idea.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There is zero chance I could physically take care of a spot like yours, which means I would be paying to have it done. It sounds like a business opportunity.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

grapple bucket on the front end of a 4 wheel drive tractor might help with the grabbing of the larger stuff that is blown up close to the shore.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

No solution but i feel your pain. I fought the same problem over in Governors point for 5 years. Got to be to much of a headache that we sold it. Hope you can come up with a solution.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

lx22f/c said:


> No solution but i feel your pain. I fought the same problem over in Governors point for 5 years. Got to be to much of a headache that we sold it. Hope you can come up with a solution.


At least you can relate!! Most folks have no idea how big of a problem and cleanup mess it is. I'd hate to have to sell because of that, but sometimes I feel like the best tool would be a "for sale" sign.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*SetDaHook*, I hate to think what your place will look like after this rise.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the worst is over. I've already spent quite a bit of money on labor crews getting in the water and manually cleaning it out. Gonna have some big bonfires when it all dries out!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Somehow I have chainlink fence wire on my mind.Either put across before floods or use as a seine to drag crapp out.


----------

